# How do you feed rabbits to your dog?



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I periodically feed my dog raw treats on the weekend. I bought a few rabbits for him. I gave him one and he ate the entire thing. Fur and all. Is this how your dogs eat?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Apparently that is fine. I have given whole rabbits, guts and all but they were skinned to my 2 - they loved it. I asked the vet I buy a lot of my raw from if it is ok to give a dead animal, fur and all to your dog, he advised it is.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you. The fur threw me off.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Mine enjoy the whole deal nothing but a few small tufts of fur or hair, or? left. If its a more regular whole diet they will begin to eat around. Most small whole raw diet disappears, my dogs for the most part will leave no trace..... but a tiny white poo


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I would skin them. Hair/fur CAN cause an impaction - Djenga had to have surgery a few years ago, it was mostly hair (her own) and some digested bone. So I don't feed anything with the fur on.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

The feeding rabbit threads always make my bunnies and me sad. Gonna go hug a bunny now.


----------



## lovemytb (Aug 26, 2013)

I buy rabbit chunks. I cannot stand seeing dead animal. I am semi-vegetarian and its been difficult for me to feed my puppy raw but I understand that's important for his well being and his tummy issues were resolved once I started feeding raw and removed kibbles from his diet. I buy ground rabbit and chunks without heads. I just don't want to see any of it when I put it in his dish. The ground rabbit comes with fur and all the guts but the chunks come skinned. My puppy who is now over 70lbs takes his time to eat the chunks but he leaves not one trace of it. I feed in his crate and when he is done he even cleans up the tray of the crate. He thinks rabbit is the best thing ever. I think its his favorite raw food. I personally have a very hard time feeding him animal chunks but I do it for him. I figured in the wild he would have killed the rabbit and ate it so I guess its ok to just give it him. Sorry to those that own bunnies. Its a sad and cruel world but I do it for my dogs not myself. I would never eat rabbit or any meat for that matter.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If I'm buying rabbits I don't buy with the fur on - I don't want to pay for what amounts to just filler.

When my guys catch wild rabbits they eat everything.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Whole!!!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I skinned the next one that I gave him. He hasn't turned up his nose at anything yet. 

I know a guy who lives in the country that said he'd breed them for me. I may look in to that option.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The only thing my vet cautioned me on was the possibility of worms from the rabbits


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Stosh said:


> The only thing my vet cautioned me on was the possibility of worms from the rabbits


Do you remember which type of worm, and if they are specific to rabbit?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Stick em in the end that has teeth


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only worms I worry about in regards to rabbits is tape worms from fleas ingested when my dogs catch, kill and eat the wild rabbits.

Rabbits that are commercially raised should not have fleas and even if they do, freezing the carcass for a few days will eliminate the problem.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The only worms I worry about in regards to rabbits is tape worms from fleas ingested when my dogs catch, kill and eat the wild rabbits.
> 
> Rabbits that are commercially raised should not have fleas and even if they do, freezing the carcass for a few days will eliminate the problem.


Thanks! I've spoken with a farmer, who's going to start breeding rabbits for me, so I think we'll be fine as far as parasites for the most part, because they will be frozen when I get them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

First, I have to say that my dog would be extremely jealous if he knew yours was getting to eat rabbits! My vet was referring to wild rabbits with the possibility of tapeworms. If the rabbits plan on feeding are farm raised that shouldn't be an issue but you might mention it to your vet in case he/she wants to worm your dog at his annual physical.


----------

